# how do you keep maltese coat so white?



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

i walk Tori twice a day....and because she has such long hair....she gets dirty so quickly. after walks i wipe down her paw but it is still so dirty. help!

So, does anyone have anything they use to keep, and get, their dogs coats white?

also, how often do you bathe your dogs?

any suggestions or tips is appreciated


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I had wondered the same thing! A few weeks ago, I did a search on the forum and found this past thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...2-so-annoying-how-do-you-keep-them-clean.html

At the end of the day, the answer seems to be--there's nothing you can do, wash their paws/face after the walk. 

Leo gets a full bath once a week and gets mini baths (paws washed, face washed) whenever he's dirty (after walks, going out, or puppy class). A lot of people here seem to use Spa Lavish facial scrub (blueberry) on the malt's faces. I just ordered mine and have only used it once so far, so I have yet to attest to its powers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You could try a waterless shampoo, it might help. Its even worse when the little feet get all grass stained. :HistericalSmiley: :w00t: As for regular bathing, most of us do it once a week.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bath once a week. But Roo who goes on walks outside often gets a rinse off when he comes in covered in mud.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It depends. If is tragic dirty I wash their paws on the sink and let it dry naturally after soaking the water with a microfiber towel. If it's wet from grass just wipe it using the waterless shampoo. A good brushing does the trick sometimes and full bath once a week if walking everyday. They don't look pure white 100% of the times and it's okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Once a week and mini-clean ups in between as needed...especially as Kathy pointed out in the summer when their feet turn green from cut grass! Use gentle shampoos, try to avoid using the "whitening" shampoos too much, I find them to be very drying to their coat and skin.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I bathe once a week. When their paws get dirty I do a little spot wash, usually with the spa lavish face wash. When their faces get dirty I use spa lavish face wash. Tucker does have mild tear stains but when he's freshly cleaned-I find they are difficult to see. I normally take pictures right after bath times so that's part of the reason they always look so white.

I've also been using that vets best leave in conditioner/detangler and I think it makes their coats look bath day fresh too.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Dominic said:


> It depends. If is tragic dirty I wash their paws on the sink and let it dry naturally after soaking the water with a microfiber towel. If it's wet from grass just wipe it using the waterless shampoo. A good brushing does the trick sometimes and full bath once a week if walking everyday. They don't look pure white 100% of the times and it's okay.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ditto this. I bathe once a week and don't use whitening shampoo however I frequently get comments on how do I keep him so white (but he's really not that white). If his feet are nasty I will shampoo them. Spa lavish face wash 2-3x / week as needed under his eyes (he gets goopy). I have Biogroom foaming wash that I will use on his butt and face if I don't feel like using the spa lavish. Did anyone mention these dogs are high maintenance? Sheesh!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Pretty much same here. I do have the pawplunger to wash the feet with. I do like it and find that if its been raining and muddy outside it really helps. I also think that they look whiter in some pictures depending on the lighting. Izzy, since she is a mix, actually has more tan hair on her back right now than white hair. But to look at the pictures of her you would think she is all white.


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

I bathe my Lucy Lu once a week to! What do you all do about eye stains? The only thing I do is trim the hair around her eyes. I don't know of any product that gets rid of the staining.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wash once a week& wash face when needed about twice a week with Spa Lavish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I keep my malts in puppy cuts. So much easier to take care of their coats during our busy schedule. Their coats don't get as dirty as they do with longer coats. Maintaining white and clean long coats becomes challenging for me, so I rarely keep their coats long. 

Short coats are perfect for our life style


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I also keep my pup´s coat short now. He got his first cut at 8 months (just recently) and maintenance has been so much easier since then. I also walk him 2x daily and he would get so dirty that I had to wash him more often and paws 2x daily. Since the puppy cut, it has been a piece of cake  I kept his face longer so he is the same to me


----------

